# Simple 'one word' story game....



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Simply copy and paste the story so far and add a word of your own. 

If you post and realise somebody beat you to it, please edit your post so that it makes sense.

I'll start...*

*-------------*

The


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The rabies began eating me


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Triple HHH? So it's HHHHHHHHH?
Anyway:

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea Avatar


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^fuck this twat.



The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Anark said:


> ^^^fuck this twat.


only if you are a female supermodel

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

nevereveragainu said:


> only if you are a female supermodel


 don't be an idiot and things will work out great!

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novacain


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass, already my


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of LSD


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of LSD Ponies


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their ass. Already my dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine *up their, already*





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine *up their ass, already my*





Froot said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine *up their ass. Already my dream*


WHAT THE FUCK?

Who changed what was being said?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?
> 
> Who changed what was being said?


me. Because "up their, already" is grammatically incorrect. you need an "up their SOMETHING, already"


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> me. Because "up their, already" is grammatically incorrect. you need an "up their SOMETHING, already"


NO!

_up their, already gaping, assholes_ 

This would work perfectly. This is what I was going for!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> NO!
> 
> _up their, already gaping, assholes_
> 
> This would work perfectly. This is what I was going for!


nobody would have continued like that. Believe me.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> nobody would have continued like that. Believe me.


Well, you're a dumbass. 

FIXED! (Y) - _onwards and upwards._

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Well, you're a dumbass.


That's debatable.

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding


*Side note - it might be better to do one of these where people can add more than word. For people who come to post and they can only add a 'the' or 'and' etc, it's a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> *Side note - it might be better to do one of these where people can add more than word. For people who come to post and they can only add a 'the' or 'and' etc, it's a bit anti-climatic.


I agree, shall we make it three words?

*********
The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> I agree, shall we make it three words?


Yes, with the option of stretching to four if necessary or even just dropping one or two if it suits the sentence. As long as everyone is sensible and doesn't add random shit that makes no grammatical sense (neveragainu, pay attention), then it should be pretty good fun. The story will grow quicker as well.

*********
The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

_*Lets make it three and see how it goes. I'll edit the first post...*_

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room,


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my


*btw, please stop the diahorrea and the weird shit*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate,


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER. We


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of



_*grammar fixed_


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> _*grammar fixed_


Oh yeah. Guess I should read more than the last 3 words when I add another 3.



The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager,


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing


*I don't get it. Who is "You"?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously,


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on


----------



## bojinov3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me)


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the




*You know you guys can write more than one word now, right?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style,


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Nevereveragainu is ruining this game... He is obv trolling.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself

There you happy now?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because


Yes. I'm happy.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. 

Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. 

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. 

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. 

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Evero wrestling broadcasted this live on Craigs List Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. 

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Evero wrestling broadcasted this live on Craigs List Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin. 

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked. 

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Evero wrestling broadcasted this live on Craigs List Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Evero wrestling broadcasted this live on Craigs List Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Evero wrestling broadcasted this live on Craigs List Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when
__________________


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants _________


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set of on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler.

The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge fromthe smoke with the belt is...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler.

The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge fromthe smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal...


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis The Godfather Sexual Chocolate and Visera all try to recuit him


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly,


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audiance


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of passing wind, nothing more...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Undertaker's orgasm


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shit


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye.

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Whap Me Penis;lo1olol0lo1 said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!!  sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM,


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Whap Me Dingaling;31MMMMM said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream....Punk


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream. Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream. Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Whack Me Jungleboy; said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas!


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

jobber; said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

obby said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Chloe Kardashian!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

doTHElesnar; said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Came2PlayWithMyself said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

job-boy said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

[QUOTEiCame2Playw;THMYSELF,1OL]The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...

The lights go dim, and the mystery guest is revealed to be none other than TNA hall of famer JENNA MORASCA! She comes down to the ring and wrecks everyone, putting her finger up to the sky as if to say, "that's one".


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

hobo said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...

The lights go dim, and the mystery guest is revealed to be none other than TNA hall of famer JENNA MORASCA! She comes down to the ring and wrecks everyone, putting her finger up to the sky as if to say, "that's one finger right up my ass". The next match is Morasca vs Honey Boo Boo vs Cymbal Monkey. 

Right at the start Honey Boo Boo pulls off a Super Twisting Spike Hurricane Inverted Headscissors Gory Bodybreaker on Morasca. Pins her! 1..... 2..............


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Whip My Jibblys;LOLWHUT? said:


> The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye
> 
> Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...

The lights go dim, and the mystery guest is revealed to be none other than TNA hall of famer JENNA MORASCA! She comes down to the ring and wrecks everyone, putting her finger up to the sky as if to say, "that's one finger right up my ass". The next match is Morasca vs Honey Boo Boo vs Cymbal Monkey. 

Right at the start Honey Boo Boo pulls off a Super Twisting Spike Hurricane Inverted Headscissors Gory Bodybreaker on Morasca. Pins her! 1..... 2..............

10 hours later

354.......355........356........357........358...... Neither Ryan nor Hand know that one should stop at 3. The fans are chanting "This is awful (clap clap clapclapclap)".


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...

The lights go dim, and the mystery guest is revealed to be none other than TNA hall of famer JENNA MORASCA! She comes down to the ring and wrecks everyone, putting her finger up to the sky as if to say, "that's one finger right up my ass". The next match is Morasca vs Honey Boo Boo vs Cymbal Monkey. 

Right at the start Honey Boo Boo pulls off a Super Twisting Spike Hurricane Inverted Headscissors Gory Bodybreaker on Morasca. Pins her! 1..... 2..............

10 hours later

354.......355........356........357........358...... Neither Ryan nor Hand know that one should stop at 3. The fans are chanting "This is awful (clap clap clapclapclap)". Wrestling News sites reported that Matt and Jeff Hardy were supposed to do a run in, but they collapsed in the middle of the runway and needed to be attended to.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The rabies began eating me after the pirate orgy, which was the best viral infection I synthesised, whilst my Asian stepfather touched his black son's stolen micro-film. Afterwards the bike lock suddenly magically transformed the wheels into apple trees. As Cena grabbed furiously onto Vince's stick, the aroma overpoweringly made Triple HHH become increasingly horny. Twenty of the jobbers poured hot diarrhoea all over themselves repeatedly until one of them felt like they wanted novocaine up their, already gaping, assholes. My dream of LSD Ponies ejaculating rainbows onto babies came flooding back into my minds eye

Exiting the locker-room, Lesnar wiped the sweat off my face and asked me for advice about our tag match. I told him to just keep his game because when facing Slater and his strongest stablemate, THE SHOCKMASTER, we must be wary of their manager, BIG POPPA PUMP. He will cry about the fact that your tan-lines humorously resemble Triple H's nose.

Our music started playing. My mind still elsewhere, I headed for the ring. The match was going to determine the next GMs of Raw and SmackDown. I decided not to think about the hallucination provided by Lesnar's huge zebra-pattern underwear. Nervously, I licked my ice cream cone. "CM Punk" was written on a replica nexus pencil AND on the ice cream. I realised my full potential when my nexus ice cream spoke, saying "I did it for The Rock".

Lesnar had Slater in a pickle. He had him under his massive forearms, in a new submission move 'the Big Lebowski". The Opponent was in a bad way even before Lesnar thrust his copy cat partner (me) back into the ropes causing an EARTHQUAKE which changed the course of the Youknowyouguyscanwritemorethanonewordnowright Project. Then a dog, doing it bunny style, jumped the commentary table north of Lesnar's balls and raped Lawler. Lawler enjoyed it though, because it was a hallucination, the match itself ended quickly because Slater soon tapped out to 'The Big Lebowski', Lesnar and I celebrated by the beach, or maybe that was just the hallucinagenic drugs again. The Straight Edge CM Punk, also with us, was disgusted by our drugs, so he put both me and Lesnar in a double Crippler Crossface until we all urinated, deficated and ejaculated all at the same time. Since this goes against the 'PG Era', the match was declared 'No Contest'. On the way to the locker room we practised our pole dancing, but Brock slipped in a pool of pudding made for the divas match coming up next, Brock fell hard on his backside "Brock's Bottom, Brock's Bottom" screamed JR, clearly emotional, the crowd reacted by singing a remix of "We No Speak Americano" in unison.

Waking up first, Rey's buddy Sin Cara switched off the episode of RAW he'd been watching, disgusted by the appalling booking in the Brock/Slater Tag match. 'I should have been licking Dixie Carters ballsack instead, but Brodus Clay's will have to do' he said, tucking in to that sweaty purse of skin.

Meanwhile back at the arena Swagger had started huffing paint to get the hallucinations started again. The rape dog had returned, looks like the paint worked.

Meanwhile at the Hall Of Justice RVD came over with marijuana and shared it among Sonic the Hedgehog and Aquaman. He had also brought bacon sandwiches. Out of nowhere a giant ball of string started rolling down the hall towards where they were starting to eat they're bacon sandwiches. RVD shouted: "Rolling thunder" and tried to jump onto, and propel, the large ball upwards so nobody would get hurt in it's path. Of course, Rob being Rob, he failed miserably. Eve: Pro wrestling broadcasted this live on CraigsList Streams, main event being Brock Lesnar and Slater vs Scott Steiner and Shockmaster in a "New Gimmick Match Idea on a Pole" match. Obviously Russo was the booker. The ending had already been given away though, by Bateman when he brought the rape dog back, and it won by rollup. However, it turned out that Jim Ross was working with Steiner and The Shockmaster and this was all part of his plan to introduce WWE's newest star: SpongeBob Spare-rants, who came down to the ring and proceeded to rant about stuff.

But it looks like someone on creative has been looking up their IWA MS because Vader and Kharma jump into the ring and proceed to have mind blowing fat sex. The pyro is set off on the stage, in the ring and on the announce table, unfortunately having no effect than to set fire to a sleeping, raped Lawler. The Atheletic state comission demanded an explanation and what was given is the Wrestlingforum Hardcore title from one year ago has been reinstated. Current champ being whoever survied the pyro in the ring. Look! Who should emerge from the smoke with the belt is likely Kelly Kelly...

NO! It was a man, disguised as Kelly all along! Lawler, finally stirred by the fire, waddled down to the ring and whipped off the imposter's wig to reveal Hornswoggle! Lawler was instantly knocked out by a hail of bottles from disgusted fans as Hornswoggle put his wig back on and headed to the local red-light district. Val Venis, The Godfather, Sexual Chocolate, and Visera all try to recuit him but the WWE instantly vaporised all of them as they "should not have existed". A promo for Linda's campaign followed. The next Thursday, Impact Wrestling gained record ratings, which Vince blames on the lack of Funkasaurus. The entire SmackDown the next day was changed to a Brodus Clay concert. The show gained -200,000 viewers. The Terminator comes out of nowhere with intenet on saving the future by Vinces past erasing, inadvertently bringing Chr*s Ben**t back to life. The fans flee to their forums demanding the same thing happen to other past wrestlers, while Chr*s himself diving headbutted any who dared to remain. The next week, John Cena signed for TNA, deciding this was one hate he simply could not rise above, or even embrace. Unexpectedly, a red mist fueled Brock Lesnar comes out of nowhere and starts killing everyone with SSP's, including the audience, or at least the remainder that were conscious.

Flash forward to Thursday's episode of TNA: Impact Wrestling. TNA's newest signing, John Cena, entered to the sound of Mark Henry's theme song covered by John Cena and Li'l Wayne, passing wind and Undertakers orgasm, nothing more...


Wait! Some fan in audiance got a hold of a live mic, but before he could say anything he was tackled by Vince McMahon wearing a shirt saying WWE Superstars For Strippers Program, who was being pursued by Hulk Hogan in a huge robotic exoskeleton.

Hogan announces that he will battle Vince McMahon and John Cena right now in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to see who will represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING! Cena, naturally, cause he's John fucking Cena, won. However, there is confusion amidst the writers since all kinds of crazy shit is going on in the WWEStorylineCreator, so they postpone and forget about the whole event that very same night. Wrestling is shitake mushroom paste covered fillet with dipping sauce aka like an enjoyable something or rather, is what one thinks when they see whats gonna happen next after the break.

Nothing, as it turns out.

The next day, at Smackdown, another match to determine the One Word Story representative at Bound For Nothing was being held. It was a triple threat, this time between Storyline Creator representitive Garret Bischoff!!! sonjay dutt and great khali, with Garett winning in less than 20 seconds.

"Soooooooo... Garrett will face himself at the ppv then..." thought Smackdown's new GM, Morgan Freeman. He was still black and of course he was in a pink leather catsuit. But then he found out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett after all, and went over to that thread to investigate. Meanwhile, at Battle of the Wrestlers, Matt Hardy was surprisingly dominating CM Punk.Hes a specialist in whipped cream...... Anyway turns out that is man was Big Money Hustlers' CACTUS SAC! Punk decided it was time to unleash the GTS, however both men stopped as there were no people watching. They decided to go off to the Storyline Creator to watch the fireworks there.


but that thread has exceeded its reply time limit so there was nothing to see

Coming up next Cactus Sac vs Garrett Bishoff, dont miss Bound For Nothing order now on idemand or miss all the action! Also featuring Highlander Robbie and celebrity Alexis Texas! Also featuring special appearances by Mark henrys son and Don Vito as the special guest enforcers, and Dixie Carter will make an announcement about an announcement about some new MMA guy or some shit like that. But in a shocking swerve move, the guest host is revealed to be not an MMA guy, but 6th place Toddlers n Tiaras contestant Miss Pretty, who will also be in action with Karen Jarrett!

*opening pyro*

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to fucking something! Introducing first, the phenomenal, Khloe Kardashian!

(Khloe Kardashian enters to a new song by her, "Cats Being Mutilated". A chorus of boos attempt to drown out this horrific cacophony. Finally the music stops, and Khloe waits in the ring to see who her opponent shall be.) Suddenly, an unheard of music piece starts playing, and a totally unknown wrestler named Jack Smith comes out, complete with announcer praise and pyro.
He spanks kardashian and poses to the crowd. Suicide comes from out of nowhere on a zipline and fires a pie right into Jacks face before dropkicking them both out of the ring and winning the X division championship, even though neither of the two people had it, and he didn't wrestle. When asked, TNAWrestling.com said he won it because of 'respect'.

Ah well, time for the main event! but first a word from our sponsors, tonights episode is sponsored by Preparation H, when discomfort sneaks between your checks get Preparation H.

Alexis Texas and Highlander Robbie come out as the announcers, and Mark Henry's son comes out to referee. We are introduced to Karen Jarrett, but while Ms.Pretty is coming down the ramp she is attacked by none other than HONEY BOO BOO, who enters the match in her place. Her opponent is a Cymbal Clapping Monkey. And look at this, it looks like the special guest referee is going to no other than Milwaukee Brewer outfielder Ryan Braun.

BY GOSH KING Where the crap are these random guests coming from?!

The main event was clearly advertised as Garreet Biscoff vs Cac-oh wait Vince Russo is the booker isn't he? Nevermind

Proceed...

The lights go dim, and the mystery guest is revealed to be none other than TNA hall of famer JENNA MORASCA! She comes down to the ring and wrecks everyone, putting her finger up to the sky as if to say, "that's one finger right up my ass". The next match is Morasca vs Honey Boo Boo vs Cymbal Monkey. 

Right at the start Honey Boo Boo pulls off a Super Twisting Spike Hurricane Inverted Headscissors Gory Bodybreaker on Morasca. Pins her! 1..... 2..............

10 hours later

354.......355........356........357........358...... Neither Ryan nor Hand know that one should stop at 3. The fans are chanting "This is awful (clap clap clapclapclap)". Wrestling News sites reported that Matt and Jeff Hardy were supposed to do a run in, but they collapsed in the middle of the runway and needed to be attended to.

Well that was dissapointing. 

"The End"


----------

